# Wine Cellar Storage



## Maui Joe (Jul 11, 2004)

Curious....share in construction ideas, etc. For myself, I constructed an above grade cellar 8'x8'x7' with 6" walls. Can expand on construction if asked...it works great for Hawaii temps.*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## Hippie (Jul 11, 2004)

I only have a 72*F closet so far. Gosh it sure ages quickly in there. Another good reason to leave it in carboys for as long as possible, also in the closet.


----------



## Bert (Jul 11, 2004)

All ready have basement with pantry...have been useing that..it stays about 65 year around...just need to build storage


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm another lucky one with a basement which stays in the mid to high 60s. I just had to put together a bench with a sink for production.


I see we can upload pics, so lets see what kind of things we've got. I can always use a better idea.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 14, 2004)

If you send me the pics, I will post them on the web site, as well. I love to post customer pics.


----------



## Chief (Aug 1, 2004)

I will receive my Breezaire WKE-300 coolertomorrow (I hope) Will start constuction on cellar next week in my walk in basement.I'm building a 8X8 cellar. Not that I have that much wine but do all my work using a battery powered scooter. Need room to turn that sucker around with out distroying all the wine bottles and shelving. I'm going to use the "Green tile" to store my first 500 bottles, They cost 2.00 a piece which makes the sotrage cost a buck a bottle. As you know they take up a lot of room but at this time, room is about all I have


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 21, 2004)

Chief, did you receive your Breezeaire? How is it? Who offers the best deal on coolers being that you committed to one?


----------



## Chief (Aug 21, 2004)

Maui Joe said:


> Chief, did you receive your Breezeaire? How is it? Who offers the best deal on coolers being that you committed to one?




Yes I did. My carpenters will start work on the cellar this coming Monday My reserch on the coolers came from "Click here: Strat's Place .. John and Susan's Wine Cellar in Austin Texas .


The Austin Areas about the same here for Tempt, humidity etc. So i followed John and Susan's cellar.


Chief


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

"Cool." Let us know how it came out, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## n5odj (May 21, 2006)

One of these days, I'll actuallydig a real cellar. For now, I've got a chest type deep freeze with a separate temperature controller on it. It maintains whatever temp I tell it to - right now at 58 degrees.


Will be getting married in August, so will probably have to give up the freezer for something frivolous like food. 


Robert


----------

